# Gray Canon EOS Rebel T6 in Stock at Canon Store



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 10, 2016)

```
It looks like that new color scheme for the Rebel T6 is in stock at the Canon USA store.</p>
<p>Why does it exist? We’re not sure.</p>
<p><a href="https://bit.ly/2fAdVKM">Canon EOS Rebel T6 in Gray at Canon Store</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## fon-foto (Nov 10, 2016)

Wow, finally a camera with external aesthetics befitting of Walter White and his choice of automobile.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 10, 2016)

What next, polka dots???


----------



## zim (Nov 10, 2016)

Bob Howland said:


> What next, polka dots???



steady on that's at least another couple of years development, maybe ML can do something or another third party supplier like cheapjoes.com


----------



## zim (Nov 10, 2016)

Do you get a Canon warranty with these ?


----------



## tron (Nov 10, 2016)

It should be named Rebel BS for ... obvious reasons. ;D

Seriously Canon spent resources on that one? As if everything else is OK...


----------



## asl (Nov 10, 2016)

What.. does not look good.

The strap does not look so bad thought.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Wow, it looks just like my 300D, it's taken all this time to get back to the beginning!?  Is this new evidence for the grey / black cycle going full circle. ???
Remember when all hifi separates were silver, now they are black, does this mean I can look forwards to being able to match my old tape deck and vcr! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Old Sarge (Nov 10, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Wow, it looks just like my 300D, it's taken all this time to get back to the beginning!?  Is this new evidence for the grey / black cycle going full circle. ???
> Remember when all hifi separates were silver, now they are black, does this mean I can look forwards to being able to match my old tape deck and vcr! ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



I remember those days with stereo equipment and the one advantage they had was knob identification, etc., were printed in black and you could see it. Today, with black equipment, the markings are also black and I can rarely see them. I carry a small flashlight most of the time to read things....or maybe that is just a result of the aging process.


----------



## mitchel2002 (Nov 11, 2016)

why does it not come with a silver brown lens like the white sl1?


----------



## TeT (Nov 11, 2016)

I would need matching lenses to pull the trigger...


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 11, 2016)

People like choice - what's wrong with offering different color schemes? For my point and shoot I chose the white M over the black just because I think it looks cool. They are still making the cameras in black as well, so if you like that then go for it!


----------



## Refurb7 (Nov 11, 2016)

I like the white SL1, but this T6 just doesn't look good. Somehow it looks wrong (in the photo anyway).


----------



## j-nord (Nov 11, 2016)

Can we get a bright orange body with bright blue grip next?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 13, 2016)

j-nord said:


> Can we get a bright orange body with bright blue grip next?



You can get it now, but only if you switch to Pentax!


----------

